# My Dog is Skinny



## kfchanx (Mar 28, 2008)

Dear Expert,

I need some recommendation of food to provide to my golden.
She is 14 months and i think she is skinny compare to d others about the same age.

She will not eating her normal dry dog food unless I add the wet tin can food. I tried to change her habit to only eat the dry food but it seems tat is not working. She hasn't been eating for 2 days and she still doesn't want to eat the dry food.

What do i need to do?

Thanks


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Have you been to the vet lately? Checked for worms? If all is OK feed her more! Post a picture!


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Are you feeding a puppy food? She might be on the border of being too old for it, but it is higher in fat. There is nothing wrong with wet food. If that's what she likes you should stay with it. I've never used wet food, but maybe someone on here can give you advice about how much to feed.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I recommend you pick a food you know she likes, give her a normal portion, if she doesn't eat it in 10-15 minutes, pick up the food, and then offer it to her again at the next regular feeding time. Healthy dogs will not starve if food is offered to them, she will eat when she's hungry.

Don't keep adding things to tempt her, she needs to learn to eat the food she is offered.

Having said that, keep in mind this is only if she is not showing any other signs of illness. If she has loose stools, vomiting, or a change in her activity level, then you should see a vet with her.


----------



## Bock (Jun 23, 2008)

If you could post a picture it would help for us to take a look. 

Like mentioned, if you've already been to the vet set down the dry kibble for 10-15 minutes and then take it up. She doesn't get to eat until next meal time. Keep doing this as no HEALTHY dog will starve itself. If your dog is truly healthy sounds like she is just being picky. 

However, with you thinking she is skinny, plus she is not eating there could be a medical reason as to why she is this way.


----------



## kgiff (Jul 21, 2008)

Are you sure she's skinny or that the other dogs you see around her age are a bit too heavy? So many dogs are overweight. 

It's okay for her to be on the lean side (there is a chart on ideal body weights floating around in a few posts around here).

I'd check with your vet to get another opinion on her weight and make sure if she is too thin, there is nothing wrong with her.

Whoops, I missed the part about her not eating. Sounds like a trip to the vet is in order for sure.


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

kgiff said:


> Are you sure she's skinny or that the other dogs you see around her age are a bit too heavy? So many dogs are overweight.


That's what I was going to say too. There are so many overweight dogs around that a naturally lean but healthy dog may look skinny in comparison. When in fact, they are just a healthy weight.


----------



## kfchanx (Mar 28, 2008)

SO i will continue to feed her the dry food and if she still doesn't eat i will bring her to the vet.

Thanks for the explanation and details given.
I will go back home to take her pictures and post it here tomolo.


----------



## kfchanx (Mar 28, 2008)

how can i add pictures here....


----------



## kfchanx (Mar 28, 2008)

*Belle's Pictures*

Dear Expert,
Is she skinny for her age?

Thanks


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

She doesnt look skinny to me and looks fine. Pretty girl too. If you dont mind putting the wet food on the dry food, I would stick with that. Also you can heat it up in a microwave for about 20 seconds that will wet her senses. They go by smell.


----------



## S-Dog's Mom (Jan 9, 2009)

My pup lost his appetite after I changed his bowl- it had been a very heavy plastic that developed a crack. Switched to a much thinner plastic (they thought it was a TOY), and he wouldnt' eat after that... I thought there was something wrong, and then i thought to try a new bowl. He now eats out of a stainless bowl and LOVES it. (hovers over his bowl at mealtime)
Could it be something as simple as that?


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

She doesn't look skinny but it's difficult to see on these pictures!.
I think she looks good but we need better pictures!.
Do you have any pictures of her standing,from the side,it would be easier to see!.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

From the picture I don't think she looks too skinny...


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I dont think she looks tooo skinnY..Shes beautiful!! but if she wont eat, maybe a trip tot he vet is in order..


----------



## Sucker For Gold (Jan 13, 2009)

She looks pretty healthy to me. By 12 months they are pretty much full grown. A female golden should weigh between 55-60 lbs on average.


----------



## drgrafix (Sep 24, 2007)

Yeah... I'd agree with several others that "Belle" doesn't look unusually thin. And as has been pointed out, an adult female should be around 55-65 (normally). Our Lily was unusually big boned and she was around 70 normal weight and her vet was happy when she was around 67 pounds. Our current golden... Daisy (picture below), she was 63 the last vet visit and that was fine with the vet also. She's about 23" at the withers which makes her a little tall. 










We feed her a half-cup of food in the morning and the same in the evening. She is always hungry... but then many dogs will eat all the food put in front of them until they can't eat anymore or its gone.

What does Belle weigh? At 12 months... Daisy was around 50 pounds IIRC. I think they are not really full-grown until 24 months. A standing picture would help, but she's a beauty.

BTW, the AKC has specific breed standards on sizes for Golden Retreivers. 

*"Size, Proportion, Substance
Males 23-24 inches in height at withers; females 21½-22½ inches. Dogs up to one inch above or below standard size should be proportionately penalized. Deviation in height of more than one inch from the standard shall disqualify. Length from breastbone to point of buttocks slightly greater than height at withers in ratio of 12:11. Weight for dogs 65-75 pounds; bitches 55-65 pounds."*


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

I think she looks pretty!!! 

My Maxine was the PICKIEST eater for about 9 years!!!! She would hardly ever eat. My vet said she was fine health wise. We did the put food down for 15 minutes and if she didn't eat pick it up. Man it frustrated me. If we tried new food, she would eat for a while then stop. It was just her behavior. We had a period at around age 6 or 7 where she ate, and I thought "thank heaven this is over" then she stopped again. 

When she had her second knee surgery she COMPLETELY stopped eating. I could not even hand feed her a morsel. When I took her to the vet (who after that day became our new vet) to have her staples removed he gave us some appetite stimulant, FINALLY she ate. We also changed to our current food, and she eats like a P-I-G now!! We actually have to ration her intake. It only took 9 years! I will NEVER change her food no matter what because she will eat it! 

Some dogs just have strange eating behavior. I agree consult with your vet if you are concerned, and as long as the behavior continues, keep in constant check with your vet if anything changes. I don't think she looks too thin. She looks healthy.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

She looks just fine to me!



kfchanx said:


> Dear Expert,
> Is she skinny for her age?
> 
> Thanks


----------



## avincent52 (Jul 23, 2008)

She doesn't look skinny to me, and I think most vets and breeders would rather have a young dog a couple pounds light than a few (or more) pounds heavy. All sorts of bad things--from orthopedic problems on up--happen to fat dogs. 
Remember that there's a natural tendency for dogs (just like people) to gain some weight as they age and their metabolism slows down.
And, you're doing something very close to free feeding--letting her decide how much to eat. If she's healthy, she certainly won't starver herself or anything close to it.


----------



## msdogs1976 (Dec 21, 2007)

drgrafix said:


> Yeah... I'd agree with several others that "Belle" doesn't look unusually thin. And as has been pointed out, an adult female should be around 55-65 (normally). Our Lily was unusually big boned and she was around 70 normal weight and her vet was happy when she was around 67 pounds. Our current golden... Daisy (picture below), she was 63 the last vet visit and that was fine with the vet also. She's about 23" at the withers which makes her a little tall.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, I don't think I have ever seen that small amount mentioned here before. What kind of food do you give her? Beautiful golden btw.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

I think we can sometimes be shocked by how little a dog eats. Most dog foods are very dense in calories and nutrients, so dogs don't need a lot to survive. The real test is in the build and health of the dog. Comet eats maybe 2 or 2 1/2 cups of Eukanuba Performance each day, and he's dead center on the Purina healthy weight chart in terms of waist, ribs, and tuck.


----------



## kobusclan6 (Feb 10, 2009)

I think she looks just fine! How much does she weigh, do you know? She appears to be a smaller golden...but she doesn't look skinny to me...she looks like she is fit for her stature. Thats just my opinion though!


----------



## msdogs1976 (Dec 21, 2007)

tippykayak said:


> I think we can sometimes be shocked by how little a dog eats. Most dog foods are very dense in calories and nutrients, so dogs don't need a lot to survive. The real test is in the build and health of the dog. Comet eats maybe *2 or 2 1/2* cups of Eukanuba Performance each day, and he's dead center on the Purina healthy weight chart in terms of waist, ribs, and tuck.


Same here, different brand.


----------

